
PagerDuty Hacks: Alert by Foam Dart Bombardment - kenrose
https://www.pagerduty.com/blog/pagerduty-hacks-alert-foam-dart-bombardment/
======
ebarock
this is an interesting solution for the times that the phone is on the "do not
disturb" mode.

